# Overheating/Bleeding Coolant?



## ReneeD73 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a 95 Nissan Maxima, it was overheating and had no heat, I replaced the thermostat and radiator cap, there's still no coolant moving through the system. If I pull off the lower hose there's fluid, none in the upper though. I was told the system has to be bled? Never had that with another car- so, how do I do it? And if that doesn't work, I'm guessing water pump- unless someone has a suggestion? Help please.  :newbie: 


Renee


----------



## MaxFreak87 (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds like it IS the water pump but again i could be wrong...i'm not sure how to bleed but it should almost be like a flush??? thats just a guess


----------

